# Viper Mk. II decal question



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

*I was wondering if the Viper Mk. II decal sheet was going to include different "shield" decals for the nose/side fuselages. (i.e. "Primus First in the Fleet.")*

*Reason I'm asking is that I saw a shield that said "Galactica The Last of The Best" and I'm hoping that shield is included.*


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

"Galactica the Last of The Best" is not included...
I'm sure that tere will be aftermarket decals available
Kit decal sheet includes stripes and basic markings as well as pilot names for two diffferent Vipers...

Dave


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

seaQuest said:


> *I was wondering if the Viper Mk. II decal sheet was going to include different "shield" decals for the nose/side fuselages. (i.e. "Primus First in the Fleet.")*
> 
> *Reason I'm asking is that I saw a shield that said "Galactica The Last of The Best" and I'm hoping that shield is included.*


I sent you a PM!

--Henry


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Aftermarkets decals are already available??? For the 1/32 scale Viper???


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I didn't say that, I said that there surely WILL BE aftermarket decals available...


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Ooops .. jump the gun again. Sorry abt that Dave, just that the waiting is killing me


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

*koff*personalizedcallsigndecals*koff*


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Zombie_61 said:


> *koff*personalizedcallsigndecals*koff*


Yeah, I've got at short list of folks who are BSG fans (but not model builders) whom I'm thinking of building Vipers for, and giving as gifts next christmas.

I've been thinking up 'call signs' for them for a little while.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I think thats a pretty cool idea! Have yourself listed as a pilot....far out! 

OR! Your HobbyTalk name on the ship hehehehehe


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Fluke, you could have both!
your real name above your "callsign/hobbytalk handle"


not much fun for me...


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

I'll have decals ready by the time the kit hits stores. It will include more pilot names/numbers as well as different "canon" shields, though I don't recall seeing the "Galactica" one. (Got an Image?)

I'll also work up a way to either have custom decals made or offer customization for them. 

If you have any questions, email me. [email protected].


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

jtwaclawski said:


> I'll have decals ready by the time the kit hits stores. It will include more pilot names/numbers as well as different "canon" shields, though I don't recall seeing the "Galactica" one. (Got an Image?)
> 
> I'll also work up a way to either have custom decals made or offer customization for them.
> 
> If you have any questions, email me. [email protected].



Jeff, thanks for that piece of news. Hopefully its real soon too as Dave mentioned earlier the kits are now being shipped from China, so it should be somewhere this month :thumbsup:


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

Well I have everything sized as I did the decals for Dave. Do you have an image of that "Galactica" shield you mentioned?


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

The image is here:
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z99/McQueen_06/SCIFI AND STUFF/battlestar_badge.jpg


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Kits are in production now, we hope for shipment by end of January

Dave


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Dave Metzner said:


> Kits are in production now, we hope for shipment by end of January
> 
> Dave


Its always nice to start the new year with wonderful news. Thanks Dave for the heads up.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gotta come up with a good call sign for myself. Who's the Greek god of grumpiness?


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

seaQuest said:


> The image is here:
> http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z99/McQueen_06/SCIFI AND STUFF/battlestar_badge.jpg


Where/when was that on the show? Very cool though.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

jtwaclawski said:


> Where/when was that on the show? Very cool though.


Y'know, I think I may have read somewhere recently that this shield was never used on the show, but was made up as a display piece for the various prop auctions held around the country last year. So, if it's not "canon," please disregard. I don't do "non-canon" subjects. I came upon it before I saw the final ten episodes, and thought it may have been used. 

But, if anybody has a tube of "Felgercarb" toothpaste...


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

John, I think that would be the famous God "Pistoficus".

:wave: :woohoo:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Scorpitat said:


> John, I think that would be the famous God "Pistoficus".


Too long to say over the radio in combat! :lol:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> Gotta come up with a good call sign for myself. Who's the Greek god of grumpiness?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

seaQuest said:


> Y'know, I think I may have read somewhere recently that this shield was never used on the show, but was made up as a display piece for the various prop auctions held around the country last year. So, if it's not "canon," please disregard. I don't do "non-canon" subjects. I came upon it before I saw the final ten episodes, and thought it may have been used.
> 
> But, if anybody has a tube of "Felgercarb" toothpaste...


I think its a good addition to a decal sheet.

Hope to see it Jeff.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

John P said:


> Gotta come up with a good call sign for myself. Who's the Greek god of grumpiness?


Would that be

Frakules?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Starbuck should have changed hers to Frakbait!


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

It will be on the sheet. I've already started working it up. It will be a little different as that one is not symetrical (shield shape). I may also make up an additional shield for "Viper" and or "Cobra". I have a VERY COOL Don Prudhomme Snake I did for a dragster conversion. It would work well.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oooo - a mean-looking cartoon Viper running the full length of the fuselage side would be awesome. Like that B-24 with the dragon, or the desert Stuka with the snake.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Orange with tiger stripes ! Like that Belgian Tiger Meet F-16!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Now yer talkin'! I can't wait to see what everyone does with this kit! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Looks like no pilot in the kit? Still great, but golly, she can't fly with out one.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Unless something's changed in the last few hours, the kit will have a pilot.



It's been stated pretty much since day one that the kit will include a pilot figure.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I didn't see it in the parts photo in the Monsters in Motion Website? I'm glad they put the Pilot in!!


----------



## Epsilon (Apr 3, 2004)

The pilot is in the very center of the parts on that picture...


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Is this the new BSG ship Starbuck piloted? They had two kinds of fighter ships?

Do the decals include the pilots nicknames?
If not, I'm sure aftermarket will make them.


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

I'm putting the final tweaks on the decals.

Set 1 will be markings - no stripes. Have the following pilots: Apollo (Cpt & Maj), Starbuck (Lt and Capt), Hot Dog, Husker, Joker, Kat, & Ray Gun - all canon PLUS you can make your own. Wil inclusde the Galactica Shield from earlier post and the other canon Viper Squadrens. 

Set 2 will be stripes for those who don't paint. Blue, Green, Orange, Purple and Black. I may add gray as well. 

Should have these up on the site VERY soon. 

www.jt-graphics.com


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

J.T.,
Is it possible to make decals of the actors faces to fit on the helmet?
To look as if the face is under the helmet glass?


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

BatToys said:


> J.T.,
> Is it possible to make decals of the actors faces to fit on the helmet?
> To look as if the face is under the helmet glass?



Erm ... I don't think that would look realistic ...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Only slightly off topic (there will be decals included, so it's not totally off base):

Here's a sneak peek scan of my upcoming photoetch set. It will include backlighting panels and, of course, decals by JT Graphics for all the gauge faces. 

Jeff and I are just working out the final technical details for them, but then they'll be in production. Of course the etch came in early so I'm not ready to ship yet.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

It looks great. Will the etch and the decals be made available at Starship Modeller?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I'll offer it to John & Linda - whether they pick it up will be up to them.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Where can I find a scan of Starbuck's Viper for accurate decal and paint reference and placement?

Thanks.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Easiest place is to go to http://www.google.com/imghp and search on "Starbuck's Viper"


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I like the telephone at the top of the photoetch!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

John P said:


> I like the telephone at the top of the photoetch!


Well, you know they had to stick with old technology to get around those pesky Cylons


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> I'll offer it to John & Linda - whether they pick it up will be up to them.


I'm pretty sure they won't pass these off. Thanks


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

BatToys said:


> J.T.,
> Is it possible to make decals of the actors faces to fit on the helmet?
> To look as if the face is under the helmet glass?


I don't think that will work well.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

jtwaclawski said:


> I don't think that will work well.


I guess it would be too tiny to show details.

I do plan to buy your decals. Will you provide an instruction sheet where to properly place the decals? Did different characters have different decals besides nameplates on their vipers?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

BatToys said:


> I guess it would be too tiny to show details.


Even if it were big enough to show details, it would look aweful - it would look like the pilot's head exploded into the faceplate 'cuz the helmet's not the shape of a face.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Kinda like one of those Kubrick figure heads or a Lego. Flat and dimensionless.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Like The Rock's face on that scorpion thingie in The Mummy.


----------

